# I'm failing at training and I don't know what to do



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

I am having a hard time training my baby - he will be four months on the 25th.I have read the books that y'all told me too and the threads, and I know that they say that it is our fault if he has an accident but I just can't get it. I take him out and he goes and I give him doggy crack (dehydrated chicken liver) then he comes back in and goes on the floor inside too. I am using two different Nature Miracle products to clean depending on surface and he doesn't always go to the same spot and he doesn't always go on the same schedule. He understands that he gets a treat when he goes potty outside but he doesn't understand that he shouldn't go inside. We do have a pen inside with a pee pad and it would be fine if he went on that which he does occasionally I am just scared for my wood floors and carpet bc he has an accident at least once a day if not more. Everyone says not to punish them but I don't get how he will know not to go in the house. . He is with me all day and I watch him like a hawk and have used gates to close off the rest of the house and take him out a lot even though that means that he doesn't always go potty when we are out there. Maybe I am not kenneling him enough but he needs exercise and interaction. I do kennel him and put the kennel by the shower or desk or table etc if I am doing something where I can't give watch him like a hawk. Otherwise, He goes in his kennel to sleep but the door is open but I am right there and when he wakes we go out first thing. I do have an isis pen I guess I should put him in more during the day? He tears up his pee pad sometimes and whines about being in there. he is about 2 pounds but he can still escape the ISIS pen -then I got the roof and he escapes that too. I have secured the corners with rigging I made and he hasn't gotten out of that yet. Tonight he went poop outside and then came in to go tinkle. He really has no pattern in tinkling or pooping other than the first time in the AM - he is very predictable first think in the morning and we don't have a mistake usually. My other Maltese I got at 8 weeks before I knew better fm a byb but she was very predictable. She ate or drank and within 15 mins went potty and couldn't hold it long so we knew when to ensure success. . This dog can sleep all night and into late morning and hold it the whole time. During the day it's hard to predict when he is going to go unless it is after nap or eating/drinking so its hard to know when to take him, I end up taking him every 15 mins or so and then always right after eating, drinking, napping etc. Even after eating and drinking, he doesn't always go . Sometimes he will go potty inside even thought we just came back in from outside- or while we are playing ball he will just go in the middle of play. He will go sometimes outside but he never goes to the door etc even though we make a big deal about using the same words, same door etc every time etc.. If I catch him in the act, I will make a loud NO and carry him outside and say potty outside but he just looks at me like, I don't have to go now, I just did inside. I also can't get him to come to me sometimes he runs and that dude is a crafty dodger! He basically will only come if I have a treat. But potty training is more important. any tips? I have him since he was 12 weeks and can't seem to get it down. I've had other dogs before but never had this much trouble potty training (nor did I use the treat method either )


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

First of all, you cannot expect a 4 month old puppy to be reliable...for many, it can take up to a year to be potty trained and be 100% reliable...Secondly, your puppy needs to be confined in his pen with the door closed....after he goes potty, praise and treat, and when he is 100% reliable in his pen, gradually increase the space...I would train him only to pads, initially...it is too confusing for him to learn pad training and outdoor training at the same time..be consistent...if he has an accident, it is better to say nothing...take him immediately to the pad only if you catch him in the act...treat and praise, praise, praise...I promise you, he will get it eventually..:thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Some dogs take longer to housebreak. I've had some that "get it" right away and others that take awhile. Are you feeding on a regular schedule? Also he might be confused as to using the pee pad or pottying outside. It sounds like he might have too much free reign. When they're puppies they go a lot. As soon as they wake, after meals, after naps, after playing, I gave mine very tiny pieces of boiled chicken after they went, and lots of praise! Just be consistent and he'll eventually get it!!!! Good luck!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

check out the 'stickies' in another section," Maltese Training" too, for some tips/ideas.


i didn't look very far but did notice this one...

Sticky: Potty Training Tips from JMM


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup, ditto what April and Deb said! Your situation sounds very familiar – it’s typical for the puppy stages. My Emma just turned one year old so I remember the early puppy days well! Four months is VERY young and too early to expect them to be reliable with potty training. I don’t think Emma completely got the potty training thing until she was 7 or 8 months old. What I did with her was keep her in an x-pen with a bed and a water bowl and then the rest of the area was covered with puppy pads at first – as she started getting the puppy pad, I gradually moved to just one pad. (She shredded them too, by the way, in the beginning but then grew out of it within a couple of months. She climbed out of her Iris pen too so I bought the top for it). 

She got frequent play times out of the pen but I was watching her constantly and encouraging her to use the puppy pad. Of course she had lots of accidents but I gently corrected by moving her to the nearest puppy pad and telling her “potty on the pad” and if she used it, then LOTS of praise and treats. During housebreaking stage, I ONLY used puppy pads – it was only when she was older (after all her shots) and started going on walks with her brother that she started going potty outside too but I didn’t train her to do it, she just followed Bailey’s example. I agree it may be confusing for him if you’re training with both outside and a puppy pad at the same time. 

You’re on the right track…just be patient and give it more time. I know it’s frustrating in the beginning but you’ll see, he will eventually get it. Honestly, as much as I didn’t like dealing with the housebreaking stage, I would make the baby puppy days last longer if I could somehow. They grow up TOO fast, so enjoy him being a baby and doing typical baby things for now!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree with the other ladies. I think maybe he is getting confused with going potty outside and inside. Maybe it would be best to just do pee pee pads for now. 

If he is ripping up the pee pee pads, you might want to get a washable pad instead. I use a 34 x 36 pad to line my IRIS pen and it fits perfectly. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/EZwhelp-Washable-Whelping-Puppy-Pad/dp/B003B3S3RU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389288357&sr=8-1&keywords=washable+whelping+pad"]Amazon.com: EZwhelp Washable Whelping & Puppy Pad 34" x 36": Pet Supplies[/ame]

You might want to get a few of the washable kind for around your house as well, because it might be less confusing to be pottying on the same material rather than a disposable one here and a washable one there. (I love the washable ones. My Katie would rip her disposable ones up, too.) 

I have a 17 x 20 that i place by the back door. It points them in the direction of door that they will be using to go outside to potty. You could also say "go potty" whenever he heads towards the pad, or whenever you see him using it so that he connects your words to his action. Eventually you should be able to just tell him to go potty when you are outside. This is the smaller one that i use 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/EZwhelp-Washable-Whelping-Puppy-Pad/dp/B003B3W6DW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1389288357&sr=8-4&keywords=washable+whelping+pad"]Amazon.com: EZwhelp Washable Whelping & Puppy Pad 17" x 20": Pet Supplies[/ame]

If it makes you feel any better. My Penny was a total breeze to potty train, but Katie has been much more of a challenge. She is 6 months old now and still i don't completely trust her. We are still working on it and she's very good but she still has accidents. He will get the hang of it. He is still just a very little baby. Try not to get upset with him when he makes mistakes. He isnt going to learn to potty correctly due to a negative reaction from you. It will only make him fearful or confused. He will definitely learn to potty with positive reinforcement though. :aktion033: It just hasn't completely clicked with him yet.

Hang in there. Believe me we have ALL been where you are, so don't be down on yourself or feel like a failure. He will catch on


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree with what everyone said. 4 months isn't old enough for reliable potty training. 

This is a little embarrassing to share but here's a screenshot from the spreadsheet we maintained while we were potty training Gustave. 









I checked the date stamp and he was 4.5 months then. Notice how he correctly pees on the pad at 5 then comes in and pees on the carpet within 15 minutes. Little bugger. 

I did scan through the sheet and he was making lesser and lesser mistakes after this age. So it will start looking up eventually. Just keep doing what you're doing b


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

It WILL get better.

Rocky took 12 months to potty train, he was 24 months before he had complete and full badder control. Tucker took 5 months to potty train, again 24 months before complete and full bladder control. I use to think they had it fully at about 16 months, until I started noticing they would go out less and less after 2 years old.

When they potty outside, I act like an idiot, I cheer tell them what good boys they are and feed the treat. When they would potty inside I'd say 'No, Potty Outside!' in a stern voice, interrupt the potty, and take them outside. 

Keep cleaning the accident spots. Do Interrupt if you catch them in the act. 

My pups were in their crates when I could not watch them-which was usually only when I was cleaning house. 

I only used one method of potty training, we went outside, we didn't use a potty pad. I think potty pads are great but I also think, when training a new pup, they can get confused if you try to do both methods.


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

thanks everybody! I had read the thread and also several threads, books, articles. I'm not expecting him to be reliable yet, but it just doesn't seem that he gets that that inside is wrong. We are training him solely outside although when I put him in the isis pen when I am not home, there is a pad in there bc it seems cruel if I lock him in the kennel I need to leave him for a long time - I put him in the kennel with the door open and in the isis pen with a pad. I got that idea from here . It seems sad to me to put him in the pen when I am home and he is unhappy in there but maybe I need to be stricter. It's not that I am not watching him close enough or letting him out enough, because I am watching him like a hawk and taking him out every 15 mnins - its that he doesn't understand that going inside is wrong since we are using no punishment and I guess I am spending too much time with him and giving him too much freedom. He is able to hold it a long time and it seems sad that he is supposed to spend hours in the pen for something that happens every so often but of course even then I don't want it on my floors so maybe that is what I should do but I do love him so and like to be with him. He does have time in his kennel with the door shut each day and moved around our house in the closed kennel when I'm the shower, or we are eating, or cooking or nighttime but I really don't put him in the isis pen with his kennel inside unless I am not home. Most of the time he is by my side. I guess I just need to be trained myself better and separate more and put him in the pen even though he cries


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

In opposition to most (I think) SM folks, I didn't crate train Cashmere or restricted her access to whole home in any way. This week I've felt safely enough to remove her pee pad and she didn't have accident yet. So it is possible to housebreak puppy without putting her in the kennel. But at 4 months she just started to do her business outside so I was in similar place as you. In retrospect, I wouldn't pee pad train her, so if you're already taking him outside, focus on that, it'll be less confusing for him.

I think that it's not the problem that he doesn't know he shouldn't pee inside house. It's easier to teach a dog do something than not to do something. If he already knows that grass = pee = treat, you're on the good road. Maybe you can teach him to ring a bell when he needs to go outside?
Another question: does he mark? I've had problem with my Cashmere at the beginning, when I took her outside, she peed, than came back to home and went straight to her pee pad. It took me some time to realize that she is marking (but only outside) and now I wait until she pee on her all favorite spots, 3 or 5 times, and empty her bladder completely. Maybe that's part of issue here.
You can also try using some very special yummy treat that he will get only when he goes potty outside, so he can deduce that it's much more rewarding than peeing inside.
I also guess you know that already, but don't take him inside immediately after he pees or poops. Treat, lots of praise, like he just won a marathon, some play and exploring the world. This way even just the fact of going outside can become the reward.

Good luck and don't worry - it may take time but he'll get this eventually. Lots, lots, lots of praise is a way to go. (seriously, no punishment needed, Cashmere learned to pee on pee pads with praise as only reward, even without treats, so it's possible)


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

You are not failing at training, please don't be hard on yourself! I also have a 4 month old and he 90% goes on his wee wee pad. Occasionally, he'll pee on the floor or on our entry rug. If i catch him in the act, i say no sternly, pick him up and put him on the pad so he can finish his business. every time i catch him pee on the pad, he gets a treat. If i dont see him have an accident on the floor, i ignore it.

They want to get treats so as they grow up, they will do what they receive a reward for. Your pup is really young, so give yourself a break, and it will pay off!!! 

Our dog recently started to pee while we were outside on walks, which is great for us. We want him to be dually trained, but aren't forcing it. When he pees or poos outside, he gets a treat and it hasn't confused him or made wee wee pad training any harder.


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

thanks for everything guys you gave me lots to think about ! I love this place


----------



## Caesar's Mommy (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't know if this will work for you... But I was having the same problem with my Caesar with both going outside and using pads. I ordered the real grass for him, and it made a world of difference for him. I get a new box of fresh grass delivered every 2 weeks, and it has been so worth it for me. I do still have to dispose of the poos every day, but it has still been less messy than cleaning up a used potty pad that has been shredded all over his pen, and the messes that he was making. I think it gave him a better sense of consistency, because now inside or out... he still uses grass. Good luck to you!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Caesar's Mommy said:


> I don't know if this will work for you... But I was having the same problem with my Caesar with both going outside and using pads. I ordered the real grass for him, and it made a world of difference for him. I get a new box of fresh grass delivered every 2 weeks, and it has been so worth it for me. I do still have to dispose of the poos every day, but it has still been less messy than cleaning up a used potty pad that has been shredded all over his pen, and the messes that he was making. I think it gave him a better sense of consistency, because now inside or out... he still uses grass. Good luck to you!


Do you mind sharing which particular service you're using? There are two that I know of so just curious.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

I use the potty pads. I put plastic under the pads just in case. She uses them then gets a treat. I bring the pads over to my sons house and Cassie runs around playing with three dogs. If she has to go she will run over to her pad. When this summer came I kinda wanted her to go outside. She does go when outside. I do not say a word and she gets no treat. At first Cassie would want to grab the pads and run and shred it. I put book ends all around the corners  Keep on trucking !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caesar's Mommy (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't mind at all. I order mine from freshpatch.com . Caesar gets so excited when his new grass is delivered, he knows the box! When I open the box, he will just turn circles on the new grass for 5-10 mins. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Caesar's Mommy said:


> I don't mind at all. I order mine from freshpatch.com . Caesar gets so excited when his new grass is delivered, he knows the box! When I open the box, he will just turn circles on the new grass for 5-10 mins.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Great, thanks for sharing! I might try that out. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

